# booked my first wedding!



## starrynight0127 (Jan 15, 2010)

So I booked by first wedding & I am super excited. I currently work for mac & have decided it's time for me to take on some extra work. I have a few questions about everyones kit since I am still building mine (and I'm sure I will be for awhile)

1st of all...what train case do you have? I was thinking about getting this one - realtoughcases - The Extra - Professional Makeup Case - eBay (item 200418946805 end time Jan-15-10 18:15:51 PST)
It looks like it has a million little spots and lots of room for moving dividers around and whatnot. 

2nd - What are your biggest tips for doing wedding makeup?

Oh yes and one more - this will be a bride +4 bridesmaids...how long would you usually 'set aside' for this? I know the bride will take me approx. 45 minutes, but for the bridesmaids should I try for 25-30 mins? 

Any suggestions or anything you may have send my way


----------



## laceface (Jan 15, 2010)

First off, let me say congratulations!!! 

Personally, I do not work with a traincase. They appear very unprofessional and don't hold much. I have a Zuca Pro Artist. Although they are pricey, I believe it was a total crucial investment to being a freelance artist. I'm often set apart by my competition JUST with that. The frame is also built to hold up to 300 pounds. So if you find yourself without a chair for your client, this actually doubles as a chair!! AND it's TSA compliant, so you can take it with you wherever you fly. A Zuca and a labeling machine... they are the key to being really organized and lookin' good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you plan on really taking on freelance, a Zuca is worth it!! 

My biggest tips for wedding makeup - Pop a vicodin. No not really! You will find that there are some really sweet brides and you will get a few bridezillas! Before you start anything, make sure you FULLY understand what she wants. Normally they just want a light highlight under the brow and light contouring in the crease with some pretty lashes. If your bride says "Smokey Eye" ask for pictures of what she wants. Everyone has their own idea of what a smokey eye is. Pictures are always a good idea for your client to bring if they have an idea in mind. Also, I would dress really professionally. This is her day and she will want everyone looking at her. So don't stand out. 

As far as how long it will take you, I typically would take about an hour to an hour and a half on the bride depending on what she wants. Bridesmaids would be 30 - 40 minutes each. I work kind of slow though and I'm a total perfectionist. Everyone works at their own speeds. If you are new to freelance, make sure you give yourself enough time to make mistakes & correct them.

My other suggestions would only be to make sure your kit is fully stocked. Make sure you have all the foundations you need and also be sure that these foundations do NOT have SPF in them. SPF contains titanium dioxide and this reflects light which can make it appear that her face is lighter than her body. She will definitely be photographed on her wedding day so keep that in mind. Make sure you have plenty of q-tips for fixing boo boos and lots of disposable mascara wands!! You don't want to pass infections. I use one per eye and also one for both of the brows. 

Most of all BE EXCITED!!! You will be so proud of yourself when it's all over.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Jan 15, 2010)

I find it's interesting that you feel a traincase is unprofessional. I was going to purchase the mac zuca but it has been sold out for quite some time. The price isn't that much of an issue since I work for mac & get a nice discount, but blah. I wish it wasn't sold out. I'm debating what to do...hmmm

Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## bad girl glam (Jan 15, 2010)

just wanted to say congrats!


----------



## laceface (Jan 17, 2010)

If I were you, I wouldn't get the MAC Zuca. Although I do love select MAC products and this is a MAC based forum and I love all the girls here, MAC isn't respected as much as more professional brands in the more pro industry. Check out makeupartistchat.com and read up on that forum if you want to see the more serious aspect of freelance.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey thanks I know that there are other brands than just mac. We're talking about the case that my makeup will be in, not my actual kit. I do have many different brands in my kit so I don't have an issue there. When it comes to spending $300 on a case, then why wouldn't I go with a the company that I get a 60% discount with....it's the same bag pretty much. Oh yeah and I'm talking about doing a wedding, I've freelanced before. I've done photoshoots, but this was a wedding specific question. Yes it's my first wedding, but I've done many other freelance jobs.


----------

